# Dirt 3 Discussion Thread



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

Well Dirt 2 was an epic in rally racing games and codemasters are not in a mood to stop. So here we are with all the news of Dirt 3.
Developer - Codemaster
Publisher - Codemasters
Release Date - 24 May 2011

 Here are some videos and screenshots.
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/2/4/9/4/7/ss_preview_DiRT3_4_2_11_Screen_1.jpg.jpg?slideshow=true

*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/320/604706_20101117_screen001.jpg
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/259/604706_20100917_screen001.jpg
*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/111/1111674/dirt-3-screens-20100811105352618.jpg

Trailers
[YOUTUBE]BDRPDxyoArE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]aNoQ-N6Fhmk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]JvqmNVjFM30[/YOUTUBE]

The graphics of this game are incredible because they are using ego engine 2.0.
They are introducing race Gymkhana which includes Jumps, bumps and random objects which you have to avoid. They are also introducing night racing in this one. They are introducing some new cars in this game and developers are saying that they are going to take the driver skills and physics to a whole new Level.

This game is coming with a whopping 50+ rally cars.
Eurogamer

They are also introducing snow rally for the first time in dirt series.
This game will feature more party modes and also feature a multiplayer race known as *Undead*. In this game the racer will have to infect others until time runs out.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

Incredible graphics. This is going to be the ultimate rally racer. Even dirt 2 had no competition.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

I got Dirt2 for PSP and it sucked.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ I have the pc version and its miles away than the psp version. Its DX11 you know.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> I have the pc version and its miles away than the psp version. Its DX11 you know.


Yes I have that too. And man the graphics are incredible no one can come anywhere close to it not even hot pursuit or any other racing game. It was one of the first games which supported DX11.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I got Dirt2 for PSP and it sucked.



I can't speak for PSP version. But, PC version kicked some royal asses. Terrific game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> But, PC version kicked some royal asses. Terrific game.


The thing that I liked too much was that this game was very optimized. I mean it runs faster than NFS Shift and Hot Pursuit and it had better graphics than both of them. I wonder how codemasters optimized this game so nicely.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

I will choose Shift over Dirt 2, in terms of graphics. Dirt 2 sure supports DX11 and might look kick ass in it. But Shift's car models and tracks were very exquisitely detailed.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

GRID 2 codies..please!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> I will choose Shift over Dirt 2, in terms of graphics. Dirt 2 sure supports DX11 and might look kick ass in it. But Shift 2's car models and tracks were very exquisitely detailed.


Shift was more of track racing and dirt 2 was rally so dirt 2 had many tracks and finely detailed. Try to play a race in dirt 2 in cockpit view and watch what happens when you go through water. You actually can't see a damn thing for a couple of seconds until that thing(don't know the name actually) which cleans your wind glass. Also the dirt were highly detailed. I mean the look of your car before the race and after the would be entirely different before race it would be colorful and after race full of dirt.
Yes I do agree that shift had more detailed cars but overall and for vehicle damage I preferred Dirt 2. No offense everyone has his own perspective and I respect that.

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

@ cyborg47
Searched many sites didn't found anything useful. Its TBA.
Have you played Dirt 2 ?? If you liked Grid then you should love this one too. seems like codemasters are busy with dirt 3.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Grid 2 might use the dirt 3 engine and will be epic. It has the potential to give gran turismo 5 a run for its money.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Yeah but who know may be Dirt 3 itself will give GT 5 a run for its money because as much trailers and graphics I have seen it will be an epic. Of course it won't 1000+ cars but who really drives even 20 to 30 cars in a racing game???


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Dirt 3 is limited to rally. Its in a class of its own. It doesn't have to beat GT5.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ True but graphically it can. And in rally racing I don't think any game come close to it in ant aspect.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^gt5 also has WRC modes and they are spectacular to look at. But you are absolutely correct that dirt series is in a class of its own. Truly phenomenal.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Absolutely controls are hard enough to challenge you but not that hard to frustrate you. Mostly simulation games have kinda hard controls and so difficult to master but in this game you just need some practice and you are good to go.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ A steering wheel combo from logitech will do wonders for this game. Its tailor-made for that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Damn I don't have 25k for that. Shite damn me. So my XBOX 360 controller have to handle this and till now it did that perfectly. I love vibration and each and every aspect of Dirt 2 and eagerly waiting for 3.

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

First Post Updated and Added info about Engine and Snow Races


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

Dirt Series is marvelous in game play & graphics...

some of the best racing games are...
1) Ridge Racer Series
2) GT Series
3) NFS
4) Dirt Series
5) GRID


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ I guess forza series should also be included in the list. Its a good series.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like the vehicle in this one has much more control as compared to Dirt-2...the tracks look awesome for sure


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Yes. Developers are putting every minor details in terms of vehicle control. They are taking care of all the factors even weight and other aspects of ant cars.

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Updated first post and added info about release date and Undead race and multiplayer aspect.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG!! If this is the game graphics then this really looks so awesome, eden games(tdu 2) should learn from these guys, looks so beautiful and the rain looks so good, the mist effect, never seen anything like this before, and I thought nfshp rain effects looked good.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> If this is the game graphics then this really looks so awesome


Yes they are.
Have you played Dirt 2 ?? If not play it. It will also took your brains out Trust me.


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes they are.
> Have you played Dirt 2 ?? If not play it. It will also took your brains out Trust me.


Yes, finished once on my 9800GTX+, this time I'll play in DX11 and see what's the fuss is all about.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> OMG!! If this is the game graphics then this really looks so awesome, eden games(tdu 2) should learn from these guys, looks so beautiful and the rain looks so good, the mist effect, never seen anything like this before, and I thought nfshp rain effects looked good.



I feel sad, people compare games this way, not giving a $hit of what kind of games they are. TDU2 is an sandbox racing game!..and dirt 3 is normal racing game with single tracks (not sure what the name is ).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

Point to Point Rally racing


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Dirt 3 have many other races besides this Point to point racing.  Well yes most are point to point but still its a damn good game. Don't know whether they are including free roam or not but snow races are pretty good.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 5, 2011)

^ He was only correcting my post, not talking anything bad about the game, or anything about point to point racing games. I was talking about the graphics comparision people usually do.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> He was only correcting my post, not talking anything bad about the game, or anything about point to point racing games. I was talking about the graphics comparision people usually do.


Agreed. But bro graphics are there to compare arn't they?? If you can compare graphics of Crysis 2 with BF BC 3 then why not TDU2 and Dirt 3. As I know many graphic detailed game don't run at very high details at decent fps on ma PC but Dirt 2 worked like charm.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

Its not rational, because TDU 2 is a open world sandbox style game. And in Dirt you will only stick to the tracks that the game has given you. In open world game, there will be more cars, more kilometers of road, game world will be full with 3d objects, higher drawdistances, etc. So, obiviously things will be less detailed in open world games.

Albeit. TDU2 performs worst and looks just okay.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ But man you gotta admit that TDU 2 looks average. See NFS HP2 or burnout paradise they look damn good even when they are free roam.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Agreed. But bro graphics are there to compare arn't they?? If you can compare graphics of Crysis 2 with BF BC 3 then why not TDU2 and Dirt 3. As I know many graphic detailed game don't run at very high details at decent fps on ma PC but Dirt 2 worked like charm.




Comparisions should make sense, ...Crysis2/BF3 are shooters with similarities like huge open spaces (yet nice graphics), physics, destructions etc.
But TDU2 and dirt 3 are way different, the open world being one example.
There isnt much in point to point racing games, except for whats around the track and the car, but TDU 2 - refer to vamsi's post above.

Ever wondered why RPG games look average compared to linear shooters ones?..content!...more content-more difficult to fit in the eye candy.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Got it bro.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad u did


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Glad u did


Yeah.
 Have you played Dirt 2 or Grid ???


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 5, 2011)

Both..for countless hours


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> I feel sad, people compare games this way, not giving a $hit of what kind of games they are. TDU2 is an sandbox racing game!..and dirt 3 is normal racing game with single tracks (not sure what the name is ).



Hardcore racing games should be non -sandbox and restricted to tracks. Arcade racers should be sandbox like nfs hot pursuit or burnout paradise.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> Hardcore racing games should be non -sandbox and restricted to tracks. Arcade racers should be sandbox like nfs hot pursuit or burnout paradise.


Yeah like Dirt series Grid, and Shift are hardcore and are concentrated to tracks only.

---------- Post added 06-03-2011 at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 05-03-2011 at 11:00 PM ----------




			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Both..for countless hours


Mee too. Now I remember about each and every track of Dirt 2. Play it on extreme difficulty now for a challenge.


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Comparisions should make sense, ...Crysis2/BF3 are shooters with similarities like huge open spaces (yet nice graphics), physics, destructions etc.
> But TDU2 and dirt 3 are way different, the open world being one example.
> There isnt much in point to point racing games, except for whats around the track and the car, but TDU 2 - refer to vamsi's post above.
> 
> Ever wondered why RPG games look average compared to linear shooters ones?..content!...more content-more difficult to fit in the eye candy.


Which rpg are you exactly referring? Mass effect 2? Fallout 3? None of them looked bad as far I can tell, and burnout paradise was an open world game, and looked a lot better, ran a lot better and had a better gameplay then tdu2, and lets say you forget about the open world part and compare the car handling of dirt 2 and tdu2 (here I'm assuming being open world does not mean that car handling should be a complete nuisance) I'd say dirt 2(or grid, nfs mw/c/shift/hp) car handling is miles better than tdu2, so I stand at my points firmly, TDU2 is cr@p as of performance, gameplay and story is concerned(a vallet, really??).

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

PS: Watch this video 
[YOUTUBE]svr7WDFU-o4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Nice video bro. I watched it before and I just watched it again. It blew my mind.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2011)

With all this DiRT 3 commotion I started playing DiRT 2 again, this time in DX11(last time played on 9800GTX+), and looks very good, runs good to, all maxed out @ 1680x1050 with 8X AA and DX11 mode I'm getting avg 50 FPs with 40 least, very good performance, finished all the X games, world tours and rally, trailblaze races, a few raid, rallycross left to go, very short game.

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

Looking forward to DiRT 3


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ I am also playing Dirt 2 for 4th or 5th time I guess but still I ain't gonna give up on this game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> Which rpg are you exactly referring? Mass effect 2? Fallout 3? None of them looked bad as far I can tell, and burnout paradise was an open world game, and looked a lot better, ran a lot better and had a better gameplay then tdu2, and lets say you forget about the open world part and compare the car handling of dirt 2 and tdu2 (here I'm assuming being open world does not mean that car handling should be a complete nuisance) I'd say dirt 2(or grid, nfs mw/c/shift/hp) car handling is miles better than tdu2, so I stand at my points firmly, TDU2 is cr@p as of performance, gameplay and story is concerned(a vallet, really??).



I can't vouch for visuals as it was really lagging in my computer. But controls were pretty decent, particularly in hardcore mode. Tried 4-5 cars, they all handled differently and well.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys this is latest from Dirt 3
DiRT 3 - Kris Meeke Tries Kenya Sprint Rally Community Video (HD)

[YOUTUBE]3L6yAwWObv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is latest from developers

[YOUTUBE]_2gwGg1Oblw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Here is latest from developers
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_2gwGg1Oblw[/YOUTUBE]



I soooo miss Lancia Delta. The sounds are authentic, but the handling looks arcadey.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ I think handling won't be arcadey because its a serious Rally racing and its predecessor was a great success with semi simulation controls so I don't think codemasters would change that.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's one more from Dirt 3
[YOUTUBE]V0TlkHaj0Oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is Latest
*Dirt 3 Limited Edition Costs $300*
The limited edition bundle, available for the consoles, includes the copy of the game, which costs $60 on its own and a 1/16 scale Ken Block Fiesta R/C car.
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/115045_07dirt600.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is one more
[YOUTUBE]xQX5aRqs_C0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

hey, i know its bad but i never got around to play dirt 2, but now i wanna play it. though i am a gamer, i am not that good on racing games thats why they have less priority in my buy list.
But i am gonna get first part first(haven't played it too). hows it?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> But i am gonna get first part first(haven't played it too). hows it?


If you are bad at racing games then skip Dirt 1 because its kinda hard and simulation type. Instead go for Grid and Dirt 2 they are semi simulator and very good games. Graphics wise they are the best.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If you are bad at racing games then skip Dirt 1 because its kinda hard and simulation type. Instead go for Grid and Dirt 2 they are semi simulator and very good games. Graphics wise they are the best.


Lol, late at reply man. I already got dirt. its installing now. I have tried grid demo from the digit dvd. it was good, but was kind of difficult, car was flipping out all the time. though i got better and i am definitely gonna get it.
i suppose i am not bad at racing games, i just haven't had enough practice. I played shift a lot and its more on simulation side so... but burnout paradise is my
 favorite racing game. and , yeah , it is total arcade.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> I already got dirt. its installing now. I have tried grid demo from the digit dvd. it was good, but was kind of difficult, car was flipping out all the time. though i got better and i am definitely gonna get it.
> i suppose i am not bad at racing games, i just haven't had enough practice. I played shift a lot and its more on simulation side so...


Well then try it and see if you are easily able to control the cars. Grid is damn good game yes it take some time getting used to it but once you get to it its fun like hell.
Try Dirt 2 also very good rally racing game.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

allright man, DiRT is effin' awesome. I got hang of pretty quick too. It has the right balance of simulation and arcade. Visuals are a treat. All in all i am lovin' it. I am definitely gonna try DiRT 2 after i get through this.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> allright man, DiRT is effin' awesome. I got hang of pretty quick too. It has the right balance of simulation and arcade. Visuals are a treat. All in all i am lovin' it. I am definitely gonna try DiRT 2 after i get through this.


You see Dirt is a Rally racing. If you want street racing with similar controls and graphics then GRID is there at your disposal with all the elite cars which you'll miss in Dirt series because its a rally racing so try Grid if you want that controls on the street on your gallardo and murchilago alright.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You see Dirt is a Rally racing. If you want street racing with similar controls and graphics then GRID is there at your disposal with all the elite cars which you'll miss in Dirt series because its a rally racing so try Grid if you want that controls on the street on your gallardo and murchilago alright.


yeah man, i have played the GRID demo so I know about it. Cars doesn't matter that much, its the gameplay and fun that counts. I will get GRID full but i just wanna rally for now  i might get it after one week.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

More info about multiplayer of this game
[YOUTUBE]sA0gDizoWIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mohiuddin (Apr 14, 2011)

the best part (for me) is it gonna have offline multiplayer support...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2011)

mohiuddin said:
			
		

> the best part (for me) is it gonna have offline multiplayer support...


Yeah me too. I miss offline multiplayer in NFS HP but this game looks promising in that department.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ yeah man, that would be fun.


----------



## mohiuddin (Apr 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah me too. I miss offline multiplayer in NFS HP but this game looks promising in that department.



i miss those old days...playing at my cousins house on a pentium 3 ,32mb video card , nfs2 se...we  mastered  at that game, playing again and again and again and again..


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

^^
yeah, but is till play nfs2 se sometimes with friends when they come over.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

If you want MP offline then you should try Split second and Blur. Damn good game if you play with your friends. you know its like " y*e sala bulding kis ********* ne giraya sale ko aage jane do main bhi bridge uski **** me udaunga.*"


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 18, 2011)

man, i didn't know split second had an offline mp. I always wanted to get that game, i was anticipating it actually. but because of not so good reviews i held back. gonna get it now asap.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ Dude don't worry about reviews. Its a fun game I mean you are second 500m before finish line and *you can* finish the game 1st by destroying other car and in MP it happens a lot. And like I said also try Blur real fun game.


----------



## mohiuddin (Apr 18, 2011)

blur...no.
But, split second may be gonna try...thanks.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 18, 2011)

Split Second is a damn fun game. I play it with my neighbors like twice a week. The destruction level is superb and so is the graphics. Runs without hitch and with descent fps even on my crap GPU.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

mohiuddin said:
			
		

> blur...no.


Why not??


			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> Split Second is a damn fun game. I play it with my neighbors like twice a week. The destruction level is superb and so is the graphics. Runs without hitch and with descent fps even on my crap GPU.


Yup thats the beauty of it. Actually I was playing with one of my friends and I allowed him to go ahead of me and then I wrecked his car and he was like WTF just happened. Actually this was his first time with game. LOL that face of him I can't forget.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yup thats the beauty of it. Actually I was playing with one of my friends and I allowed him to go ahead of me and then I wrecked his car and he was like WTF just happened. Actually this was his first time with game. LOL that face of him I can't forget.




This is probably only game where you can win by staying behind. Pure fun.

BTW, Dirt 3 looks promising. After the debacle of CMR2005, Codemasters went "offroad" with the original Dirt. This time the rallying looks hot. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Blur & Split Second are enhanced version of Kart race


----------



## mohiuddin (May 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Why not??
> 
> Yup thats the beauty of it. Actually I was playing with one of my friends and I allowed him to go ahead of me and then I wrecked his car and he was like WTF just happened. Actually this was his first time with game. LOL that face of him I can't forget.



blur is somehow not my type(what my type? I don't know man)
split second yea will. But now i m in want of time.
On topic: waiting for a racing game than ever...dirt2 blew away, (but sometime boring though) now dirt3 is waiting to blow me off ...
As far as i saw, it looks promising, (codemaster dude, show some respect mr. Lazy cheater CRYTEK)...


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

mohiuddin said:
			
		

> what my type? I don't know man


LOL. 


			
				mohiuddin said:
			
		

> waiting for a racing game than ever...dirt2 blew away, (but sometime boring though) now dirt3 is waiting to blow me off ...
> As far as i saw, it looks promising, (codemaster dude, show some respect mr. Lazy cheater CRYTEK)...


Yeah it does looks promising. I was actually amazed by graphics of Dirt 2 and how well it ran so I can expect the same from 3.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2011)

Pre Order @650
Intencity - DiRT 3 [PC]


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

The Latest for Dirt 3 before release
[YOUTUBE]8aRyPSdm3dA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

Here goes the system specs:-
*
Minimum System Requirements
*
OS: WinXP, Vista or Win7
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 2,8 GHz, Intel Pentium D 2.8 GHz
RAM: 2 GB
HDD: 15 GByte
Gfx Card: AMD Radeon HD 2000 256 MB, Geforce 8000 Series 256 MB


*Recommended System Requirements*

DirectX 11
OS: Vista or Win7
CPU: AMD Phenom II or Intel Core i7
RAM: 3 GB
Gfx Card: AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series

And there will be no pre-release demo.



Looking forward to ice-racing and hopefully there would be some night-racing also.


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward to racing in rain/myst.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Wo oh oh. Now I am sad because I don't have the recommended PC for this game but still maybe it'll run nicely. Now hope is my only chance.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Wo oh oh. Now I am sad because I don't have the recommended PC for this game but still maybe it'll run nicely. Now hope is my only chance.



Even I am on the same boat.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Even I am on the same boat.


I hardly think so after watching your siggy.

Mine is
Intel Core2Duo E4400 2.0GHz
Sapphire HD5770 Radeon
2 GB DDR2 667MHz RAM


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Even I am on the same boat.


You crazy? You have a 6950 and codemasters engine(EGO) is optimized for pc, you will get good fps.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

^^ Not the GFX buddy, the darn CPU .  My Dirt2 fps remains within 30-40 range at highest settings (8xaa, 16xaf, DX11, blah blah blah) whereas I have seen much higher figures in all the reviews. It never really affected the gameplay though, it was butter smooth. And here recommended Phenom II/Core i7 probably means it will be optimized for quads. Lets just hope developers will spend good enough time to make it playable on a wide range of CPU/GPU (Codemasters generally do that unlike EA).


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> ^^ Not the GFX buddy, the darn CPU .  My Dirt2 fps remains within 30-40 range at highest settings (8xaa, 16xaf, DX11, blah blah blah) whereas I have seen much higher figures in all the reviews. It never really affected the gameplay though, it was butter smooth. And here recommended Phenom II/Core i7 probably means it will be optimized for quads. Lets just hope developers will spend good enough time to make it playable on a wide range of CPU/GPU (Codemasters generally do that unlike EA).


Get a cheap second hand quad core, upgrade.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

Nah... No 2nd hand business. Will upgrade next year and use my current core system as HTPC/Download Box. Just hoping by that time AMD would regain their Athlon 64 days, at least to some extent.


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nah... No 2nd hand business. Will upgrade next year and use my current core system as HTPC/Download Box. Just hoping by that time AMD would regain their Athlon 64 days, at least to some extent.


6950 for htpc? :.om shanti om.:


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> 6950 for htpc? :.om shanti om.:



written CORE SYSTEM  (CPU, mobo, RAM, may be a couple of HDD, not *GFX card, SMPS, Monitor etc.*)


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> 6950 for htpc? :.om shanti om.:


LOL. 


			
				Skud said:
			
		

> written CORE SYSTEM  (CPU, mobo, RAM, may be a couple of HDD, not GFX card, SMPS, Monitor etc.)


Thats more like it.

Well but I think that even though recommended requirement is quad core the game should be optimized for dual core as well because codemasters have really a high rep for releasing very optimized games and I think they don't want to break that.
Well less than 3 weeks are left after that we'll find out.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

Hope Codies will follow their tradition of releasing optimized games unlike EA.


----------



## mohiuddin (May 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL.
> 
> Thats more like it.
> 
> ...



i have one thing to say, damn it...i loved to have the game tommrrow..after bf3 , i am waiting for it actually...
Damn, i just touched the requirement recommendation, 6850hd...lol...


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Dirt 3 Preview Video
[YOUTUBE]7UcaYhm1_yU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

*DiRT 3 gets Online Pass*
VIP Pass fights dirty with second hand market.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

The worst moment of life. You know something is just around the corner and you just simply running out of patience. Every day seems like a year...

When will 24th come???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 21, 2011)

Here's something interesting.

DiRT 3 Review - Xbox 360 - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net

Can't wait to play it.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

To all who will be playing Dirt 3, happy driving:
*15men.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/i-can-haz-insurence-i-soberz-i-swearz.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Here's something interesting.
> 
> DiRT 3 Review - Xbox 360 - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net
> 
> Can't wait to play it.




Have seen it. Waiting for the PC reviews as I don't own any consoles.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

It will be good, I can't wait.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Have seen it. Waiting for the PC reviews as I don't own any consoles.


Yeah and those reviews have made you crazy. You shouldn't had watched them. 


			
				tkin said:
			
		

> It will be good, I can't wait.


Me neither.


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

Watch the video review at GameTrailers. I am actually lost for words.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 21, 2011)

I can wait, after all this' a rally game. *MEH!* But will play nonetheless.


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

I can't, because this is a RALLY GAME!!! 

Actually I have a strong disgust about FPSes.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> I can't, because this is a RALLY GAME!!!
> 
> Actually I have a strong disgust about FPSes.


Well I am more of RPG guy but still damn this game is one of the best can't miss this one at any cost.


----------



## soumo27 (May 21, 2011)

So this game is having split screen for the pc version??


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> So this game is having split screen for the pc version??


Yes it have split screen MP on both online and offline I guess. Also It have a party mode which would be fun.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> I can't, because this is a RALLY GAME!!!
> 
> Actually I have a strong disgust about FPSes.



I'm more of a purist racer than FPS-er. I just post about FPS genre in this forum, I don't venture into my racing genre here. 

Ossum racer, me.

This a secret, I've long kept away from this forum.



Spoiler



Cars [Racing, especially] > Gurls [Meh]


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm more of a purist racer than FPS-er. I just post about FPS genre in this forum, I don't venture into my racing genre here.
> 
> Ossum racer, me.
> 
> ...



Actually ever since the first Colin McRae Rally I am hooked to rally. And so far haven't found an arcade racer to actually compete with it.


----------



## soumo27 (May 21, 2011)

Great then... I will be getting this after my entrances..  

Also there is something called Gymkhana in this game....Can any1 shed light on it??


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> I'm more of a purist racer than FPS-er. I just post about FPS genre in this forum, I don't venture into my racing genre here.
> 
> Ossum racer, me.


Yeah I figured that out when you posted that Grid was too easy for you because for me that is hard. Well beating the guy wasn't the hard part damn the hard part for me was completing the damn race with minor or even major damage. 



			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> Also there is something called Gymkhana in this game....Can any1 shed light on it??


That is more of doing drifts and nut stuff in a particular area and getting maximum points. See the gameplay videos of that particular race type. I have already posted them in this thread


----------



## mohiuddin (May 24, 2011)

Isn't it out it? No talkings here? Why?


----------



## baccilus (May 24, 2011)

Wasn't it supposed to release today? Guys I totally suck at racing games because they are absolutely unforgiving. Even if you make one tiny mistake, you know you can not win. But I still pre-ordered this game on nextworld.in. Anyone else getting it?


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Guys this looks pretty awesome to me:-

[youtube]AZ8G2g_RTds[/youtube]

It gives a whole a new meaning to vehicular CTF  Any UT fans here?


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

*Dirt 3 online toll set at $10 for second-hand users*
Codemasters confirms multiplayer-enabling one-time-use VIP Pass comes with new copies of off-road racer, used games require $10 code.


haha....I liked this one.....Sad for second hand users....LOL


----------



## baccilus (May 25, 2011)

Guys any news on when this is coming out?
BTW, if I found GRID (1) frustrating, will I ever like this game?


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Chances are you probably like arcade racers more and will find this game tough. Have you played any rally games earlier?


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2011)

Wow , this game looks really good , even on a 5670 , the cars are so detailed and really the sim has been done well , especially the Rally ! The cars are all different in handling and other features , and the musicis nice too.
Although i cannot yet say its a must play game , haven't played much yet and because so many games come out ,but  this one definitely is really very good .


----------



## soumo27 (May 25, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Guys any news on when this is coming out?
> BTW, if I found GRID (1) frustrating, will I ever like this game?



I also found Grid tough and frustrating/. But I enjoyed Dirt 2 .


----------



## baccilus (May 25, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I also found Grid tough and frustrating/. But I enjoyed Dirt 2 .


I am glad to hear that since I have already preordered Dirt-3.
BTW, I have never played a rally game before. But I have heard that this game has a flashback feature. That might just help me a lot. I often forget to break in GRID and crash just before the finish line, that too when I am leading, that too after spending a long time on the race.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I also found Grid tough and frustrating/. But I enjoyed Dirt 2 .




For more frustrations try the previous Grid games under the Toca Race Driver title. You will beg for mercy to win a race. A single error (and you will commit one sooner than later) and you are finishing at the back of pack.


----------



## baccilus (May 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> For more frustrations try the previous Grid games under the Toca Race Driver title. You will beg for mercy to win a race. A single error (and you will commit one sooner than later) and you are finishing at the back of pack.


Yes, that is what I found frustrating about GRID too. No matter how well I drove, other drivers would always remain right behind me. And if I made even a single mistake, I would have no chance of winning the race.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I am glad to hear that since I have already preordered Dirt-3.
> BTW, I have never played a rally game before. But I have heard that this game has a flashback feature. That might just help me a lot. I often forget to break in GRID and crash just before the finish line, that too when I am leading, that too after spending a long time on the race.




It will come handy.

Off Topic: anybody knows what happened to Grid 2?


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Yes, that is what I found frustrating about GRID too. No matter how well I drove, other drivers would always remain right behind me. And if I made even a single mistake, I would have no chance of winning the race.


Flashback, bwahahaha.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Yes, that is what I found frustrating about GRID too. No matter well I drove, other drivers were right behind me. And if I made even a single mistake, I would have no chance of winning the race.


Well actually when I used to overtake all the racers and in first position. I used to pray "God please let me complete this race" because I use to hit somewhere and then race is over for good. 


			
				Skud said:
			
		

> Off Topic: anybody knows what happened to Grid 2?


Yeah its underdevelopment from Codemasters although no official announcement is from them regarding the progress they just said that its underdevelopment and nothing else.  And well its not offtopic I guess because both have kind of similar gameplay in terms of controls.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Actually everyone was expecting it after Dirt 2 and before F1 2010. We already have Dirt 3 & F1 2011 is 3-4 months away. Grid 2 would have fill the space between Rally and F1 nicely.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

^^ Yeah I know but what can we do for that. I don't know what are they doing at all I mean GRID was a huge success for them still they are delaying the sequel like hell.


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well actually when I used to overtake all the racers and in first position. I used to pray "God please let me complete this race" because I use to hit somewhere and then race is over for good.
> 
> Yeah its underdevelopment from Codemasters although no official announcement is from them regarding the progress they just said that its underdevelopment and nothing else.  And well its not offtopic I guess because both have kind of similar gameplay in terms of controls.


Its "Underdeveloped" 



Skud said:


> Welcome back!!!


Meh, just going away, got exam tomorrow.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Its "Underdeveloped"


Yeah that totally makes sense.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its "Underdeveloped"




Exactly! 



gameranand said:


> ^^ Yeah I know but what can we do for that. I don't know what are they doing at all I mean GRID was a huge success for them still they are delaying the sequel like hell.




May be I will start playing Toca again. Would love to see it on full HD.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

^^ For god sake first play and complete Dirt 3 man then think about Toca or anything else.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2011)

I hear Dirt 3's uglier. They say Dirt 2 is soooo much better [except Ken Block]. The crowds, especially, look uglier than GRID, people say. The handling too has been made easier than Dirt 2.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> I hear Dirt 3's uglier. They say Dirt 2 is soooo much better [except Ken Block]. The crowds, especially, look uglier than GRID, people say. The handling too has been made easier than Dirt 2.


Well its not uglier. Can't comment on handling because haven't played it yet.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ For god sake first play and complete Dirt 3 man then think about Toca or anything else.



Yeah, lets concentrate on the matter in hand.


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I hear Dirt 3's uglier. They say Dirt 2 is soooo much better [except Ken Block]. The crowds, especially, look uglier than GRID, people say. The handling too has been made easier than Dirt 2.



I do not have any such complaints about the crowd , actually i did not notice them much, the cars look so good it is the only thing i see


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well its not uglier. Can't comment on handling because haven't played it yet.



It is. The crowd, the trees, the road textures, all are reduced from Dirt 2.


----------



## mitraark (May 31, 2011)

Well i like how DiRT 3 looks and i haven;t played DiRT 2 , it may be lower but certainly not "ugly".

The racing is really tough for a novice like me , i coudln;t go better than 2nd last in 12 tries in Intermediate mode


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Well just installed and played it. I guess its not uglier at all. Yes Crowd detail is lower than Dirt 2 but everything else is terrific and very good thing and the handling is also easier which is a good thing for a player like me.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 31, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Well i like how DiRT 3 looks and i haven;t played DiRT 2 , it may be lower but certainly not "ugly".
> 
> The racing is really tough for a novice like me , i coudln;t go better than 2nd last in 12 tries in Intermediate mode



thats why there is a casual mode 


_


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 31, 2011)

Received my copy yesterday. Started playing it today. Loving it so far, much has improved since DiRT2.


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Can't wait, my rig is delaying the game.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Guys post some full res screenshots if possible.


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2011)

@Skud: You haven't got your game yet? I received it yesterday.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Got the cabby and it is my priority now. My PC is due for a Windows reinstall so just delaying installing Dirt 3. Coz once I do, I don't want to distracted by stupid Windows annoyances. 

My bad luck, but I have to wait a bit more.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> My bad luck, but I have to wait a bit more.


Yeah real bad luck. 

Fellas let this is the mother of all the racing wheels. Dirt 3 official racing seat costing £489 add Logitech G27 to that for full experience of rally racing and cost goes to £839 (£709 online).
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/6/4/0/7/3/ss_preview_dietro.jpg.jpg
Source


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

I wanna . Someone rich please adopt me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> I wanna . Someone rich please adopt me.



That's bollocks. Ever sat in one of 'em? If you did, you'd know that you're lucky you don't have it. A chair and wheel stuck onto your desk is much better.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Why? What's wrong?


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

> I wanna . Someone rich please adopt me.


You crazy.  and you gonna leave your dear parents for that. 


			
				NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> That's bollocks. Ever sat in one of 'em? If you did, you'd know that you don't have it. A chair and wheel stuck onto your desk is much better.


Yeah sat but in a store and that was nothing like it but still that was much better than my normal chair and table.  And yeah that was too comfy for me.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

If its not that good than adoption plan cancelled. Parents, in-laws, teachers, office bosses - enough guardian for one life.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> If its not that good than adoption plan cancelled. Parents, in-laws, teachers, office bosses - enough guardian for one life


Bro you made me roll on the floor.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

You mean this:


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> You mean this:


Yeah that

here are some stats of Dirt 3 sales
XBOX 360 - 63%
PS3 - 37%
Source


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2011)

Can I play on-line if I have a genuine CD-key but am using a No-DVD patch? I hate putting DVD in drive in order to play.



gameranand said:


> Yeah that
> 
> here are some stats of Dirt 3 sales
> XBOX 360 - 63%
> ...



What about the PC?


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Can I play on-line if I have a genuine CD-key but am using a No-DVD patch? I hate putting DVD in drive in order to play.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the PC?


Huh? Most modern games come with online activation, you probably don't need it, anyway the buyers can tell.


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2011)

It didn't have on-line activation


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> What about the PC?


These are stats for PS3 and XBOX 360. If I get that stat I'll post it here.


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2011)

The game ran awesomely on my system. Wasn't expecting that. But on intermediate difficulty I am winning all the races. Will try difficult next time. *Guys heres a tip*: reduce the height of the suspension in all your cars to drastically improve handling.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

baccilus said:


> The game ran awesomely on my system. Wasn't expecting that. But on intermediate difficulty I am winning all the races. Will try difficult next time. *Guys heres a tip*: reduce the height of the suspension in all your cars to drastically improve handling.


Glad to hear it. And hey thanks for the tip as I was facing real hard time to win the races as I am a froob in racing games but I still love em.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

baccilus said:


> The game ran awesomely on my system. Wasn't expecting that. But on intermediate difficulty I am winning all the races. Will try difficult next time. *Guys heres a tip*: reduce the height of the suspension in all your cars to drastically improve handling.


thanks for the tip! it definitely improves handling.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 3, 2011)

One more trick I discovered is that manual transmission makes Gymkhana a lot easier. I found it useful in races too.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 1, 2011)

There is a major bug in Dirt3.USB keyboards or wireless keyboard users are getting ingame keyboard freeze so the cars take unwanted turns during the races.But there is no problem with PS2 keyboards.codemasters are yet to resolve this issue.Even the first update didnt fix it.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

baccilus said:


> One more trick I discovered is that manual transmission makes Gymkhana a lot easier. I found it useful in races too.



If you know driving, manual transmission is always helpful, particularly in simulations and rallies.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> There is a major bug in Dirt3.USB keyboards or wireless keyboard users are getting ingame keyboard freeze so the cars take unwanted turns during the races.But there is no problem with PS2 keyboards.codemasters are yet to resolve this issue.Even the first update didnt fix it.


I don't know, I am using a G110 USB keyboard, and no such issues so far, latest patch had been applied(the first patch).


----------



## baccilus (Jul 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> If you know driving, manual transmission is always helpful, particularly in simulations and rallies.



Doing drifts becomes a lot easier in the 2nd gear. That is difficult to do in automatic transmission.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

Playing and loving the game. Its easier than the previous one and graphics are gorgeous at least. Car reflection, snow effects and all that are awesome. Although I miss my garage. Now developers have given me very little choice in terms of cars as I have to choose a car from the one developers have given for that particular event and quite honestly I hate this bullsh1t. If I love a car then I want to race most races with that but apart from this I haven't found a single issue. Its also welcome from newbies and in casual mode it seems like they are spoon feeding the game to you. Go to intermediate and there you got all the hell of trouble.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

Just installed the Game....Yet to touch the Multiplayer, but single player is great, but lot easier than Dirt 2....And there is even auto steering and stuffs in Casual Mode.  Visuals are awesome.... 

Anyway, how to make use of DX11 in this game? Any ideas?


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Just installed the Game....Yet to touch the Multiplayer, but single player is great, but lot easier than Dirt 2....And there is even auto steering and stuffs in Casual Mode.  Visuals are awesome....
> 
> Anyway, how to make use of DX11 in this game? Any ideas?


If you have a DX11 card and Win 7/vista DX11 is automatically selected, now max visuals out as much as you can.

PS: You may experience rampant crashes, if so you need to edit cfg file to go to DX9, like I had to, ironic, for a DX11 game.


----------



## Skud (Jul 7, 2011)

Probably the ultra settings, like Dirt 2.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> Anyway, how to make use of DX11 in this game? Any ideas?


You don't have to do anything its automatic. You just need to have a DX 11 card which you already have according to your siggy.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> If you have a DX11 card and Win 7/vista DX11 is automatically selected, now max visuals out as much as you can.
> 
> PS: You may experience rampant crashes, if so you need to edit cfg file to go to DX9, like I had to, ironic, for a DX11 game.





Skud said:


> Probably the ultra settings, like Dirt 2.





gameranand said:


> You don't have to do anything its automatic. You just need to have a DX 11 card which you already have according to your siggy.



Ah I see... I'm getting an avg of 52-55 fps in high settings with no v-sync...And visuals are already great.. Don't think I should be playing on ultra.. 

Well the Multiplayer servers are very easy to find and there's no lag, too..


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm, I think I will give this a try. I hated the Dirt 2 frankly but lets see how this one is!


----------



## mitraark (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Ah I see... I'm getting an avg of 52-55 fps in high settings with no v-sync...And visuals are already great.. Don't think I should be playing on ultra..
> 
> Well the Multiplayer servers are very easy to find and there's no lag, too..



Are all the textuure rederring properly on your 6670 ?? I can play at high settings , 720p , everything's fine , except the sun looks like a bloody [ I mean as red as blood ] egg [ Shaped like an egg ]


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Are all the textuure rederring properly on your 6670 ?? I can play at high settings , 720p , everything's fine , except the sun looks like a bloody [ I mean as red as blood ] egg [ Shaped like an egg ]


Get the latest update, that fixed the bloody sun issue.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> Get the latest update, that fixed the bloody sun issue.



DirT 3 Update or ATI Catalyst Update ?


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

mitraark said:


> DirT 3 Update or ATI Catalyst Update ?


Dirt 3 update, version 1.1, 400MB size.

BTW: I'm on nvidia.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL I am damn lucky with game or what. I haven't faced any issues with this game till date and I have completed Season 3. No Bloody sun, no crashes and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

No I have faced no issues, no crashes, nothing.... 
And the game runs like butter at 1366*768. 

Well any way to get the Monte Carlo DLC and other ones through Steam?


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

God damn it, I have everything maxed out and get crashes like anything, on dx9 its a bit less though.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 8, 2011)

dirt 2 was bit tougher....is it the same case with dirt3....are the cars now easy to handle as compared to the cars in dirt2...


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^Well in Casual mode with auto steer and ABS or something on, even a child can control the car... 

At least the game should be played on Intermediate with auto steer off!


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> dirt 2 was bit tougher....is it the same case with dirt3....are the cars now easy to handle as compared to the cars in dirt2...


Dirt 2 was easy, but car handling in Dirt 3 is similar to that of Dirt 2, drifting however is a pita.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> God damn it, I have everything maxed out and get crashes like anything, on dx9 its a bit less though.



I got only 1 crash till now, but that too while traversing through the menus, not in game...


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I got only 1 crash till now, but that too while traversing through the menus, not in game...


I experience crashes only when loading the races. A quick search revealed a lot of users are getting them, alongside F1 and Dirt 2, DX11, win7 64, damn code masters.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 8, 2011)

@tkin: wen i played dirt 2 for the first time i was not able to keep the car on the road and on every turn i would just draw circles in the same place......i even gave up that game...but then later i started playing it again and now m able to play it decently...


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @tkin: wen i played dirt 2 for the first time i was not able to keep the car on the road and on every turn i would just draw circles in the same place......i even gave up that game...but then later i started playing it again and now m able to play it decently...




If you are coming straight from arcade racers, that's the problem you would face handling a rally car. I remember, I took almost a month to master the car in the original Colin McRae Rally. And those days, it was not pseudo-simulation like the Dirt series. On the other hand, when I moved to NFS HP after 3 months long voyage with Dirt 2, I was actually sliding and wobbling at the corners as I was trying to handle the cars like a rally race. 

But nothing beats RBR from a simulation point, even I had given up on it. It's so damn hard to keep a car straight.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @tkin: wen i played dirt 2 for the first time *i was not able to keep the car on the road and on every turn i would just draw circles in the same place...*...i even gave up that game...but then later i started playing it again and now m able to play it decently...


Huh, then you should had come to my home to see how well I play, I can bet I would had defeated you 

Noob query- Is NFS HP an Arcade racing game? If it is then what type is Dirt 2/3? What's the difference?


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Huh, then you should had come to my home to see how well I play, I can bet I would had defeated you
> 
> Noob query- Is NFS HP an Arcade racing game? If it is then what type is Dirt 2/3? What's the difference?


HP is arcade and Dirt 3 is same, its a bit more like a sim than HP is(pure arcade) but lacks the true spirit of sims(aka GT5, F1), its a hybrid with emphasis towards arcadishness, am I making any sense at all?



abhidev said:


> @tkin: wen i played dirt 2 for the first time i was not able to keep the car on the road and on every turn i would just draw circles in the same place......i even gave up that game...but then later i started playing it again and now m able to play it decently...


Well I can play it good, but the crashes, stopped playing it, waiting for a proper patch.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> HP is arcade and Dirt 3 is same, its a bit more like a sim than HP is(pure arcade)


I understood. 


tkin said:


> but lacks the true spirit of sims(aka GT5, F1), its a hybrid with emphasis towards arcadishness, am I making any sense at all?


I did not understand.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I understood.
> 
> I did not understand.


Well, Dirt 3 is not as much arcade like as HP is, there are some rules, you can't just go into a corner @ 200MPH and expect to slide around it, you'll lose control and turn around, or topple, but its not true sim as in true sims a lot of real world physics are applied, for eg you'll turn around even on straight road if you lose the balance in true sims, try playing one and you'll understand, it feels extremely boring and fcking hard.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> Well, Dirt 3 is not as much arcade like as HP is, there are some rules, you can't just go into a corner @ 200MPH and expect to slide around it, you'll lose control and turn around, or topple, but its not true sim as in true sims a lot of real world physics are applied, for eg you'll turn around even on straight road if you lose the balance in true sims, *try playing one and you'll understand, it feels extremely boring and fcking hard.*



Now I completely understand. In a word, DIRT 3 is much much harder than HP, 

I already tried Dirt 2 some months back, tried to put the car on track for two days but wasn't able to do that, thus uninstalled. Besides, I didn't like the surroundings, I mean that driving in a dirty road and that environment I didn't like. Lets see how DIRT 3 is...


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Now I completely understand. In a word, DIRT 3 is much much harder than HP,
> 
> I already tried Dirt 2 some months back, tried to put the car on track for two days but wasn't able to do that, thus uninstalled. Besides, I didn't like the surroundings, I mean that driving in a dirty road and that environment I didn't like. Lets see how DIRT 3 is...


Not that hard, actually it didn't fell hard to me(except drifting, but I managed somehow), but if you hated Dirt 2 you won't like it, guaranteed, same driving mechanics here.

BTW: this is a video I made with Dirt(that's the first one), I was still a noob then, coming from nfs I tried to drift through all the corners, now I just slow down.

[YOUTUBE]Pw1a7sEV4TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

@ithehappy:

If you really wanna try your hand at racing sim on a PC, try rFactor and Richard Burns Rally. Frankly speaking, Dirt 2 is a cakewalk compared to these and even the earlier versions of CMR.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL I am not good at rally races either. I win a race in usually 3-4 attempts. Its a rare case that I would win in first attempt. Although Gymkhana mode was easier than others for me but races specially snow races my oh my.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> @ithehappy:
> 
> If you really wanna try your hand at racing sim on a PC, try rFactor and Richard Burns Rally. Frankly speaking, Dirt 2 is a cakewalk compared to these and even the earlier versions of CMR.


Yes and I've to book a premium class ticket to Mankundu before that 
I can't even play Dirt 2 well, and you want me to try harder ones before?
(Kidding)


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Once you are accustomed with hardship, life would be easy.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes and I've to book a premium class ticket to Mankundu before that
> I can't even play Dirt 2 well, and you want me to try harder ones before?
> (Kidding)


You can go to ranchi too, nice weather there


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Travel by road, you will get a real-life feel of dirt.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes and I've to book a premium class ticket to Mankundu before that
> I can't even play Dirt 2 well, and you want me to try harder ones before?
> (Kidding)





Well I played Dirt 2 for a whole month after which I understood the theory behind the game, and achieved some position other than 8th. But Dirt 3 is very easy imo . If you first play in Casual Mode with all assists on, you will never go off road or topple.



gameranand said:


> LOL I am not good at rally races either. I win a race in usually 3-4 attempts. Its a rare case that I would win in first attempt. Although Gymkhana mode was easier than others for me but races specially snow races my oh my.



Gymkhana is a piece of cake.  Especially with the controller. But I don't like to drift around in normal races. And snowy tracks are easier than those Kenya ones. Its easier to turn the cars...



tkin said:


> Well, Dirt 3 is not as much arcade like as HP is, there are some rules, you can't just go into a corner @ 200MPH and expect to slide around it, you'll lose control and turn around, or topple, but its not true sim as in true sims a lot of real world physics are applied, for eg you'll turn around even on straight road if you lose the balance in true sims, try playing one and you'll understand, it feels extremely boring and fcking hard.



Yes if u mean games like F1 2010, they are just too hard. and damn boring, with **** rules.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> Gymkhana is a piece of cake.  Especially with the controller. But I don't like to drift around in normal races. And snowy tracks are easier than those Kenya ones. Its easier to turn the cars...


Well gymkhana is easy for me also but others are nightmare. Well I don't play at casual it feels like I am being spoon feed which I don't like. I play on intermediate.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Me too on Intermediate with Racing line turned off,.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Whats the deal with racing line anyway??? In Shift you'll get points for going on racing line what about this game????


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

no no...Its easier for night driving mode, as far as I felt.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Whats the deal with racing line anyway??? In Shift you'll get points for going on racing line what about this game????


Yeah, on casual the auto brakes kick in, who'd want that, I'll brake when I feel like it, I tried with auto brakes on(testing), finished race in first place a bit ahead around 1sec, tried with it off finished first with 2sec around.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea thats true. But if u r new to the game, that auto brake helps.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 9, 2011)

Left the game. Its get boring after some races. And why the fking 5 races long tourneys?
2-3 races in one tourney was enough. Strictly not for people with limited time.

But I did enjoy the game while it lasted.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome Graphics !

After buying this game i will be just RACING and RACING and RACING and just RACING


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Whats the deal with racing line anyway??? In Shift you'll get points for going on racing line what about this game????



'racing line' is a self explanatory term.

its not about points, its about the ideal lines - entry & exit at turns. this way your lap /stage times come out good.

generally its for casual gamers & gamers new to the tracks.

try racing in hard mode w/o racing line & then with racing line ON, compare the times now.




btw, i hate the compulsory Gymkhana races :X


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

I hate drifting, god awful.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Drifting and Spinning is so easy and fun with the Controller...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> no no...Its easier for night driving mode, as far as I felt.


Yeah same here. I felt that too because only time I really used this was in night mode when draw distance don't help you to keep up with track.


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> 'racing line' is a self explanatory term.
> 
> its not about points, its about the ideal lines - entry & exit at turns. this way your lap /stage times come out good.
> 
> ...


Bro I am having trouble playing at intermediate already and you want me to play on hard mode. I am not sure I'll be able to complete a lap to see the timings and compare them.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

I like drifting in nfs carbon. It was easy and enjoying.


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Currently playing at intermediate. After completing, will go HARD. 

But where are the options for liveries and team selection?


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

Today i bought dirt 2 and tonight i'll drift , if darkspawn will allow me.(currently re-playing DA-O)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Currently playing at intermediate. After completing, will go HARD.
> 
> But where are the options for liveries and team selection?


There is no team in this game till season 3 which I have completed. Liveries will be unlocked one by one after leveling up and you can select them right at beginning of the race.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Currently playing at intermediate. After completing, will go HARD.
> 
> But where are the options for liveries and team selection?




I achieve mostly 2nd/1st position in Intermediate. In hard mode, just the difficulty of the opponents are enhanced, and nothing more.
Liveries can be selected before starting the race. The system/interface is similar to *GRID*; 

Well on a side note, why did this game copy tracks from FIFA 11 ? 



gameranand said:


> There is no team in this game till season 3 which I have completed. Liveries will be unlocked one by one after leveling up and you can select them right at beginning of the race.



I am in the 2nd season, and about to complete it.  You mean there are teams in Season 3 or 4?? And btw, where are those other drivers from DIRT 2. So far I've only met Ken Block, Tanner Foust and Md Ben Sulayeem . I miss their one-liners during the race.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> You mean there are teams in Season 3 or 4??


No I mean there are no teams till season 3. I have only completed Season 3 so can't say what brings season 4.


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

I have just completed my 1st season and here's my experience so far:-

1. Graphics wise pretty good, although quite a few glitches are there, some of them unpardonable:-


Water splashes have no effect on the car.
Along the same line, static water droplets on the car. I mean really, this is 2011 graphics, right? 
Trees are still static, only the grass and bushes sway in air. 
Trees are ugly and looks like DX 8.1.
Since the first Dirt, the dust build-up behind the car is muted compared to CMR series.
Tessellation effects are not that good.
Color palette is darker compared to Dirt 2.
Terrain deformation is not great and plays no part in the drivability of the car. Remember Sega Rally?
Water splashes are poorly rendered compared to Dirt 2.

Otherwise textures are really good, lightning effects are awesome, and a snowy Aspen under lights looks like a dream. 

2. Car handling is good and feel more rally-like compared to previous versions. Damage model has gone for a toss since Dirt and this game is no different.

3. Gymkhana mode immediately reminds me of NFS UG, a game I couldn't finish because of the drift races. Frankly speaking, I hate drifts etc. and it feels like Gymkhana mode might be a HUGE stumbling block in completing the game.

So overall, a pretty solid racer, still miles ahead than any NFS/Shift games IMO, but Codies are basically selling the same old wine in a new bottle every year. The rallying part has improved, but Gymkhana mode is a hit or miss affair. And the improvements, if any, over previous versions, is very thin in the air.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Nice review... But imo this is the best racing game in pc in terms of graphics.... nothing can beat this...


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually I am following this game since its first version and so much attached with it that I get disappointed even with very small shortcomings. Otherwise, I agree with you. For a racing game, where you have very little time to actually stare at the graphics, it is definitely the best.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Well water effects looks nice to me. I don't have any complain about game's graphics. I don't expect trees to move or something I just want them to be good looking. After all I am playing a racing game not a FPS or RPG for that matter.


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Water effects are OK, but raindrops have no effect on the car that is they don't bounced off the car. I think previously on CMR 3/04 it was there. So that's a step backward and same with the dust effects. For me, it's very very odd.


----------

